# T-Shirt Printing



## RenAhoy (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello all! Does anyone know if anywhere in Cyprus that screen prints T-Shirts in bulk? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

RenAhoy said:


> Hello all! Does anyone know if anywhere in Cyprus that screen prints T-Shirts in bulk?
> Thanks for your help!


Yes there is, a copy center at Gladstones in Paphos

Sorry I don't remember the name and phone

Anders


----------



## RenAhoy (Jun 25, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Yes there is, a copy center at Gladstones in Paphos
> 
> Sorry I don't remember the name and phone
> 
> Anders


Great! Thanks for the advice. I'll check it out. 

If anyone knows of any others I'd like to get a few quotes. 

Ren  x


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Yes there is, a copy center at Gladstones in Paphos
> 
> Sorry I don't remember the name and phone
> 
> Anders


Is this the shop opposite the small car park near the police station in Paphos?

By the way, there is a very good old Cypriot shoe maker and cobbler nearby who is extremely reasonable.


----------

